# Adcom GFA-555



## Tigerkn (May 27, 2009)

My high school buddy / Best Man just recently got into HT so he has been slowly collection electronics along with some other items. He picked a used Adcom GFA-555 awhile back for $300 and before he even completed the setup he already upgraded it to a 75 lbs Parasound (I do not remember the model that he told me). So he put the Adcom on Craiglist and got offered at $200 but he did not want to sale it for that amount so he took it off. In a casual electronic/HT conversation he asked if I would like to buy it to pair with my Denon 3806 to run RS850 Signature. Before I can think through, he dropped it off to let me borrow it over the weekend. I hooked it up last night but did not get a chance to listen to it much but I think I am going to get hook and I am afraid that I will.

I googled and read a bit about it but would like to hear it directly from this group. If you know any think about it please share. 

How is $300 sound to you? Is it too much for a 25 years old Amp (it is in excellence condition)?
I’ve always wanted to add an amp and was thinking of Emotiva for bang of the buck but never get to it. 
Thanks in advance for your time.
Kevin


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Well... one for $275 right now on Audiogon. Up to you if the extra bit is worth it.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

The price is not bad. The amp is a very good amp. I would descibe the sound close to a Denon sound but has authority. You need to listen to it to see if you like the sound. I have the 555II and love it.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I haven't heard the 555 but I used to have the 545II powering a set of Dahlquist DQ-20i's and it was absolutely fantastic and had WAY less power than the 555! The bass is very tight and controlled with great midrange clarity. My only gripe, if it can be called that, is that they tend to be a bit forward on the top end. I've heard the same response from other Adcom owners as well. For the grunt the 555 has, I think $300 is a very good price. Hook it up and see how you like it Kev, I think you'll like the added finesse that it gives the 850's as well as ******** kick you in the pants mid-bass. It should make those 4 5-1/4's absolutely throttle!


----------



## zora (Jan 26, 2010)

The 555 was a solid amp. It should serve you well, but know that many people have had to re-cap the amp to make it perform like it did when new. $300 might be a bit steep if it needs some work.

Jim


----------



## Tigerkn (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Madpoet.
Somewhere I read, it was priced at $1700 when it was new. No wonder it is still around $300 for being a 25 years old.


madpoet said:


> Well... one for $275 right now on Audiogon. Up to you if the extra bit is worth it.


Thanks Engtaz.
I got a bit time on it tonight and for sure it got authority in an effortlessly manner. I do not think I can get away from not keeping it.


engtaz said:


> The price is not bad. The amp is a very good amp. I would descibe the sound close to a Denon sound but has authority. You need to listen to it to see if you like the sound. I have the 555II and love it.


Sup Skeeter? Thanks Man.
Yes, I notice the forwardness as well and I thought it was b/c I have not level / calibrate speakers after added the amp. I plan to dig up the SPL and play more with the system this weekend.  I will update to report if the forwardness is still there after cal. 
For sure that it gave the 850s a kick and I love it. I should have listened to Nhan and added an amp a long while ago.


skeeter99 said:


> I haven't heard the 555 but I used to have the 545II powering a set of Dahlquist DQ-20i's and it was absolutely fantastic and had WAY less power than the 555! The bass is very tight and controlled with great midrange clarity. My only gripe, if it can be called that, is that they tend to be a bit forward on the top end. I've heard the same response from other Adcom owners as well. For the grunt the 555 has, I think $300 is a very good price. Hook it up and see how you like it Kev, I think you'll like the added finesse that it gives the 850's as well as ******** kick you in the pants mid-bass. It should make those 4 5-1/4's absolutely throttle!


Thanks Jim.
The amp is in almost new condition w/o a single mark on it from the outside. I do not know how it is inside. It works and it kicks butt. I like it.


zora said:


> The 555 was a solid amp. It should serve you well, but know that many people have had to re-cap the amp to make it perform like it did when new. $300 might be a bit steep if it needs some work.
> Jim


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

The age isn't a huge concern depending... I had a bunch of Aragon 4004MKIIs powering my gear for a while last year. SUPERB amps, 20+ years old. Just hated having to use so many of them, and they were heating my basement like mad.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Consider enjoying the amp for now, and upgrading it when time/money allows.


----------

